# Jug line or trot line baits



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I'll be doing some jugging and probably setting some lines out in the Colorado up river from Bay City on Friday. Just wanted to get some feedback on what baits I should use. Lately we have been using cut shad, but there is about twenty ponds at my house that I can catch some perch in. So what would you guys or gals use, thanks. BTW I'll post a report, hopefully with some pics.


Collin C.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I don't know about the Colorado, but in Livingston cut shad is hard to beat jugging! But cut drum or mullet will catch the fire out of them as well. Lokking forward to a report and pics, good luck.


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

Medulla turned me on to beef heart and it works pretty good as a close 2nd to cut shad. The great thing about it is they can't get it off the hook easily.


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

chicken liver, shad, gold fish, crawfish hooked through the tail have always worked for me


----------



## cclayton01 (Jun 6, 2005)

I think I'm going to give them some variety tomorrow. I talked to my buddy last night he said that him and his uncle went Tuesday after the rain and caught three yellow cats, the smallest being about 15lbs and a couple of channel cats (2-4lb range).


----------



## Fishing For Tips (May 25, 2006)

I have always used perch and have had pretty good luck. We use goldfish when perch are not available.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

1. Shad or Liver Perch
2. Live Crawfish
3. Beef heart


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

TXPalerider, post a pic of one of those Liver Perch, I've never seen one! Just Joshing.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

shadslinger said:


> TXPalerider, post a pic of one of those Liver Perch, I've never seen one! Just Joshing.


Actually Shadslinger, they are pretty darn good bait.


----------



## cappy (Jan 16, 2005)

*bait*



cclayton01 said:


> I'll be doing some jugging and probably setting some lines out in the Colorado up river from Bay City on Friday. Just wanted to get some feedback on what baits I should use. Lately we have been using cut shad, but there is about twenty ponds at my house that I can catch some perch in. So what would you guys or gals use, thanks. BTW I'll post a report, hopefully with some pics.
> 
> Collin C.


The Blacky Salty is a great jugline bait..................


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I love it, it's funny that is actually what I imagined! Do I detect a little cirrhosis?


----------

